# Ý tưởng nhuộn mùa cho không gian phòng ngủ



## TranTam (21/3/19)

_Mùa hè là khoảng thời gian nóng bức, làm cho bạn luôn trong tâm trạng bức bối không thoải mái với chiếc __giường ngủ mỗi đêm. Vì thế bạn hãy dành chút thời gian để tân trang lại không gian ngủ thêm phần tươi mới và thoáng mát trong mùa hè oi bức nhé. Hằng ngày được thả mình trên chiếc nệm êm ái kết hợp với các họa tiết trang nhã hoặc đậm dấu ấn phong cách riêng của bạn sẽ góp phần giúp cho tinh thần bạn thoải mái và dễ chịu hơn.  Có rất nhiều cách để chúng ta decor nội thất cho phòng ngủ, với mức chi phí thấp mà bạn có thể xem xét và lựa chọn. Cùng tham khảo bài viết sau để có thêm Ý Tưởng Nhuộm Màu Cho Không Gian Phòng Ngủ:_

*Tranh treo phòng ngủ*
Thay vì việc phải dành nhiều thời gian để trang trí cho phòng ngủ, bạn có thể chọn mua một bức tranh để treo trong phòng ngủ. Màu của bức tranh lên cùng với màu của không gian, và chủ đề nên chọn những chủ đề quen thuộc như thiên nhiên, hoa cỏ, địa điểm yêu thích, ảnh cưới... Chắc chắn phòng ngủ của bạn sẽ thêm phần duyên dáng, ấm áp hơn đấy nhé.






_Ý Tưởng Nhuộm Màu Cho Không Gian Phòng Ngủ_​
*Màu sắc cho phòng ngủ*
Mùa hè nóng bức, khi ánh sáng đã tràn ngập vào từng không gian, nhiều ánh nắng cũng khiến mọi người thêm mệt mỏi. Chính vì thế bạn không nên sử dụng những gam màu rực rỡ, có sắc độ mạnh cho không gian. Thay vào đó bạn có thể sử dụng những màu sắc tươi sáng, nhẹ nhàng như: xanh lá, xanh biển, trắng,...
Vào mùa đông, với thời tiết se se lạnh như thế này thì khi chọn chăn ga gối nệm cho mùa đông bạn nên ưu tiên những gam màu mang lại sự ấm áp, thân thiện. Những tông màu nóng, rực rỡ như hồng, vàng, đỏ,... sẽ tránh làm căn phòng trở nên lạnh lẽo, đìu hiu.






_Ý Tưởng Nhuộm Màu Cho Không Gian Phòng Ngủ_​*Chọn màu rèm cửa*
Chọn màu rèm cũng là gợi ý thú vị giúp phòng ngủ tươi mới, ấn tượng và dịu mát trong những ngày nắng nóng của mùa hè. Màu được gợi ý cho rèm của thường là những tông màu nhẹ nhàng như pastel, màu vàng nhạt, màu xanh ngọc, xanh lá, trắng sữa… Với những gia chủ yêu thích vẻ đẹp giản dị, ấm cúng, bạn nên chọn những màu đơn sắc kết hợp với nhau. Phòng ngủ mùa hè hay mùa đông đều phù hợp với ý tưởng phổ biến mà không bao giờ lỗi mốt này.






_Ý Tưởng Nhuộm Màu Cho Không Gian Phòng Ngủ_​
*Thêm họa tiết hoa văn*
Những họa tiết hoa lá, hoa văn trên chăn-drap-gối hay rèm, đặt một bình hoa tươi trên bàn ngay cạnh giường. Những thay đổi đơn giản, dễ thực hiện nhưng cũng có thể giúp không gian nghỉ ngơi đẹp ấn tượng, tươi tắn, tràn đầy sức sống.






_Ý Tưởng Nhuộm Màu Cho Không Gian Phòng Ngủ_​
*Đưa thiên nhiên vào phòng ngủ*
Bạn có thể trang trí thêm một vài chậu cây xanh hay vật dụng yêu thích vào bên trong phòng ngủ. Khi những chậu cây hiện diện trong không gian nghỉ ngơi sẽ thêm xinh tươi, mát mắt kết hợp với những vật dụng tinh tế sẽ góp phần tôn thêm điểm nhấn bình dị, gần gũi cho căn phòng. Ví dụ như bạn có thể đặt những chậu cây trầu bà, cây sống đời được đặt trong phòng ngủ, vừa giúp căn phong được thanh lọc không khí, vừa mang lại vẻ đẹp tươi mới cho phòng ngủ.

Bạn cũng có thể chọn gối, ga giường với màu xanh cùng tông với màu của cây cối trang trí trong phòng ngủ, giúp không gian có thêm điểm nhấn ấn tượng và cá tính.


----------

